# pioneer



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

i went to junk yard with my uncle monday mornin and they had a pioneer there and it needed a harness and there was another pioneer there so i took that harness and put it on the other cd player. 

so the guy made me a deal and i got a pioneer for 25 bux with harness and flipdown faceplate. its not detachable. 

and i wanted to know if i got a good deal?

its an early 2002 model or sum shit. looks really nice too. ill post pics later on today.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

what model number? how we supposed to know if you got a deal or not if there is no model number?


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

If its a flip down face, its detachable. Especially if it was made in 02.


----------



## quadmasta (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Jun 15 2005, 04:51 PM
> *If its a flip down face, its detachable.  Especially if it was made in 02.
> [snapback]3277784[/snapback]​*


if it's not comin off look for two little silver things screwed onto the chassis of the radio on either end of the faceplate.


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sleepy526_@Jun 15 2005, 01:56 AM
> *i went to junk yard with my uncle monday mornin and they had a pioneer there and it needed a harness and there was another pioneer there so i took that harness and put it on the other cd player.
> 
> so the guy made me a deal and i got a pioneer for 25 bux with harness and flipdown faceplate. its not detachable.
> ...


kinda late now isnt it?

if we were to say, "no you got robbed", what do you expect to do with it>?, you got it from a junk yard....

and i mean, if it plays, and sends good signals, and doesnt look like it was in a junk yard, then for 25 bux, you cant really beat that...

-qs


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Jun 15 2005, 05:38 PM
> *kinda late now isnt it?
> 
> if we were to say, "no you got robbed", what do you expect to do with it>?, you got it from a junk yard....
> ...



It plays good. and came with a cd in it ( tru ) and it gets good signals.

ill get the number tomorrow but its a 
50 x 4
mosfet
has 1 set of rca plug thing.
the face has a button that makes it flip down and u can insert a cd. 

it sounds great but i need newer speakers in the front.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

*waits for him to realize it was a $129 special*

$25 for a working HU isn't bad regardless.


----------



## quadmasta (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sleepy526_@Jun 15 2005, 10:27 PM
> *It plays good. and came with a cd in it ( tru ) and it gets good signals.
> 
> ill get the number tomorrow but its a
> ...



It's a Pioneer, the model number is on the faceplate and the top of the unit on a sticker.


----------



## spinnin_subs (Jun 16, 2005)

the cheap things you can find at a junk yard.


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

[attachmentid=193030][attachmentid=193031]


ill let yall know what the model number is.

where is it at?

theres a sticker but half of it is torn off


----------



## miguel6632 (Feb 14, 2005)

shit yesturday i got 2 db 10's dual voicecoils, witha QLogic box, and a pioneer DEH-P20 for 60 Dollars and tommorow im picking up 2 lanzars 10 inch for 30 bux with a box, lol


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miguel6632_@Jun 18 2005, 12:46 AM
> *shit yesturday i got 2 db 10's dual voicecoils, witha QLogic box, and a pioneer DEH-P20  for 60 Dollars and tommorow im picking up 2 lanzars 10 inch for 30 bux with a box, lol
> [snapback]3288550[/snapback]​*


And you will have wasted a combined total of $90 dollars... :cheesy:


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jun 17 2005, 09:47 PM
> *And you will have wasted a combined total of $90 dollars...  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3288554[/snapback]​*



hey they all make good paperweights!


----------



## miguel6632 (Feb 14, 2005)

well i guess i should tell you i import them to mexico and just for the deck i get aroung 100 bux and im getting 300-350 for those items i been doing that for a long time and trust me its wort it


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

yeah that shit works.


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

[attachmentid=193131][attachmentid=193132]


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miguel6632_@Jun 17 2005, 11:09 PM
> *well i guess i should tell you i import them to mexico and just for the deck i get aroung 100 bux and im getting 300-350 for those items i been doing that for a long time and trust me its wort it
> [snapback]3288651[/snapback]​*


i think someone should tell those poor people they can get better for the american dollar.....lol


----------



## 83Cutlass (Jan 30, 2003)

That might be detachable.

Flip the face down, push the face from one side to the other.

My step father has one just like it. It detaches from the bottom corners.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sleepy526_@Jun 18 2005, 12:57 AM
> *[attachmentid=193131][attachmentid=193132]
> [snapback]3288808[/snapback]​*


my brother has that exact same one in his dakota, pull to the left, then pull out.
idk why i didn't notice it before, prolly because i just drove his truck yesterday.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

i think, either that or to the right and pull out, but i know it comes out, it even makes a beeping noise when you turn off your car, if you hooked it up right, reminding you to remove the face


----------



## quadmasta (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jun 18 2005, 04:04 PM
> *i think, either that or to the right and pull out, but i know it comes out, it even makes a beeping noise when you turn off your car, if you hooked it up right, reminding you to remove the face
> [snapback]3290877[/snapback]​*



You can disable that from the soft menu. I don't know if it'll remember that if it's had power disconnected or not. That face is definitely detachable.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by quadmasta_@Jun 18 2005, 08:37 PM
> *You can disable that from the soft menu.  I don't know if it'll remember that if it's had power disconnected or not.  That face is definitely detachable.
> [snapback]3291874[/snapback]​*


yea it remembers it, otherwise it wouldn't delete the radio station presets either, my brother bought his brand new from best buy, he took off the beeping function once, but after disconnecting it to add the subwoofer amp and subs later, didn't wanna mess with it, isn't all that irritating anyhow.


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

damn, thats a nice deck :biggrin:, especially for the price you got it at


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

ill try pulling it. 
i know for 25 bux its not bad.


it doesnt make a beeping sound when u turn off the car.
i hooked up everything correctly cuz the stations and everything stays saved.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sleepy526_@Jun 19 2005, 12:09 AM
> *ill try pulling it.
> i know for 25 bux its not bad.
> it doesnt make a beeping sound when u turn off the car.
> ...


then maybe the previous owner disconnected the speaker?


----------



## quadmasta (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jun 19 2005, 12:12 AM
> *then maybe the previous owner disconnected the speaker?
> [snapback]3292349[/snapback]​*



I think that'd be almost impossible


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by quadmasta_@Jun 19 2005, 10:00 AM
> *I think that'd be almost impossible
> [snapback]3292910[/snapback]​*


I know it would... :cheesy:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by quadmasta_@Jun 19 2005, 08:00 AM
> *I think that'd be almost impossible
> [snapback]3292910[/snapback]​*


indeed, its soo hard to cut a wire running to a tiny speaker


----------



## Cadillac Ed (Sep 24, 2004)

$25 is a steal. good find


----------



## quadmasta (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jun 19 2005, 12:44 PM
> *indeed, its soo hard to cut a wire running to a tiny speaker
> [snapback]3293504[/snapback]​*


Yeah, that's hard but not as hard as desoldering a PC board mounted speaker.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by quadmasta_@Jun 19 2005, 03:09 PM
> *Yeah, that's hard but not as hard as desoldering a PC board mounted speaker.
> [snapback]3293606[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: Nice and subtle.... :roflmao:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by quadmasta_@Jun 19 2005, 01:09 PM
> *Yeah, that's hard but not as hard as desoldering a PC board mounted speaker.
> [snapback]3293606[/snapback]​*


people always complicating things, if it annoyed someone enough, you'd be suprised what extent they would go to, and its possibly, not likely, but possible its blown or broken, person coulda just ripped the cone out of it.


----------



## quadmasta (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jun 19 2005, 03:53 PM
> *people always complicating things, if it annoyed someone enough, you'd be suprised what extent they would go to, and its possibly, not likely, but possible its blown or broken, person coulda just ripped the cone out of it.
> [snapback]3294199[/snapback]​*


You're apparently unfamiliar with piezo electric speakers.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by quadmasta_@Jun 19 2005, 04:01 PM
> *You're apparently unfamiliar with piezo electric speakers.
> [snapback]3294236[/snapback]​*


very much so, more used to the ones that i normally find in older computers


----------



## 83Cutlass (Jan 30, 2003)

Some Pioneer units have a setting in the menue for "Beep".


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

when u put the key on u can hear a tick tock type sound. i figured out how to remove the face. 
and its a deh-34


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

where i bought this one there was another one with out the harness cuz i took it and it has xm radio and sum other stuff. and they want 25 also.

what do yall think of an 800 watt sony explod or sumshit. the guy wants 75 but my uncle said the guy will prolly let it go for 35 or less.


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

i already got a box all i need is the amp and 2 tens. im not gonna bass it too much. well not yet.

so im thinkin the 800 sony and 1 400 or 500 subs.

i wanted a kenwood box but they dont have them at best buy anymore.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sleepy526_@Jun 20 2005, 12:44 AM
> *i already got a box all i need is the amp and 2 tens. im not gonna bass it too much. well not yet.
> 
> so im thinkin the 800 sony and 1 400 or 500 subs.
> ...


You could always try not shopping at best buy :biggrin:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

well thats the thing. i saw a kenwood box with amp and subs for 250 the other day and i thought it was good.

would yall recommend the brand american legacy cuz they pawn shop has new amps for 130 and there 1200 amp and then they have 1500 amps for 150.

then they have a box with 2 subs i think there 500 watts each for 120. and they have a box with 2 700 watt subs for 150.
and the subs are BOSS brand.


and then they have 6x9's for 60 bux i think and their visonik brand


and they have other random new stuff


so im thinkin i get me a job soon buy me a set of 6x9's and a small 400 watt amp. then save sum cash and buy a 1400 watt box and a mono 1500 watt amp and hook it up to the pioneer. i dont wanna do all hi tech or competition and shit like gettin sum orions or those spl subs. tryna get sum good bass for my cutlass


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

when are people gonna make the connection? if you see it at a pawn shop, or a fea market, 99% of the time its gonna be junk, especially if you see a 1200 watt amp going for 120 bux, most amps that do that much power are over 300 bux.
that is, amps that put out 1200 watts rms, and i'm sure they are stating max power for those amps


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

could be.


----------



## miguel6632 (Feb 14, 2005)

to make sure a good amp 1 watt= 1 dollar at least most of the time


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miguel6632_@Jun 21 2005, 11:13 PM
> *to make sure a good amp 1 watt= 1 dollar  at least most of the time
> [snapback]3304286[/snapback]​*


Unless it's a JL Audio amplifier, then it's just overpriced...


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

ok so what do yall recommend for a cutlass supreme?

i dont want shitty sounding bass and i dont wanna pay to much either.

how about a kenwood box? or a visonik box? or a sony kit?

i think like 2 tens or 2 twelves


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sleepy526_@Jun 21 2005, 11:38 PM
> *ok so what do yall recommend for a cutlass supreme?
> 
> i dont want shitty sounding bass and i dont wanna pay to much either.
> ...


or how about a 20 dollar 4 foot by 8 foot sheet of wood, some screws, some liquid nails and a box built a hellovalot better than kenwood, visonik, or sony?


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jun 22 2005, 02:43 AM
> *or how about a 20 dollar 4 foot by 8 foot sheet of wood, some screws, some liquid nails and a box built a hellovalot better than kenwood, visonik, or sony?
> [snapback]3305262[/snapback]​*



no im talking bout those boxes they sell at the stores that comes with the box, amp subs and the kit to hook it up.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sleepy526_@Jun 22 2005, 12:40 PM
> *no im talking bout those boxes they sell at the stores that comes with the box, amp subs and the kit to hook it up.
> [snapback]3306609[/snapback]​*


you do realize its cheaper to buy everything seperately, and NOT from best buy or circuit city, they mark up everything they have, hell i think sears, idk if they still sell it or not, offered the same car audio that best buy and circuit city had, and everything was 20-40 bux less at sears.


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

this guy said hell sale me a 800 watt sony amp i think its 4 channel for 75 but my uncle knows the guy very well and said he could prolly get it for 50 or 35.


so i was thinkin of getting it and some good 6x9's when i get a job soon


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

my advice, if you can't get it for 50, don't buy it, because its not worth much more than that in reality anyhow, prolly only cost sony about 30 bux to make it.


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

thats why i wanna get it as cheap as possible.

and im thinkin of gettin it so i can get sum nice 6x9's 


and then once i have a good amount of cash im thinkin of gettin 2 12 and a good amp.


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

and when powerin an amp i run the positive straight from the battery or from the ignition or how? will that kill the battery? and how does the amp know when to turn off and on?

1986 cutlass supreme 5.0


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sleepy526_@Jul 1 2005, 03:21 PM
> *and when powerin an amp i run the positive straight from the battery or from the ignition or how? will that kill the battery? and how does the amp know when to turn off and on?
> 
> 1986 cutlass supreme 5.0
> [snapback]3351196[/snapback]​*


power staight from the batter, and this is what the remote turn on lead is used for, you can either hook it up to the ignition, or run it from a new connection in the fuse box, but it has to be a regulated constant 12v source when hooking it up from something other than the remote turn on lead from the back of your radio.


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

so when i get an amp hook it straight from the battery and the remote wire run to the fusebox or to the cd player? what about a toggle switch?


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sleepy526_@Jul 1 2005, 03:34 PM
> *so when i get an amp hook it straight from the battery and the remote wire run to the fusebox or to the cd player? what about a toggle switch?
> [snapback]3351247[/snapback]​*


if you hook it up to your ignition or the back of the radio, that is if the radio's amp turn on lead is still evident, you don't need a toggle switch, otherwise you do, because if you don't it will stay on even after the car gets shut off.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Why can't he hook it up to the turn on lead on the h/u?
Did I miss something?


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

well cuz im thinkin wheter i get a job or not


i dont want expensive alpine or orion stuff on my car. i want something that sounds really good.

how much would 500, 1000, 1500 and 2000 watts would sound.

i saw bestbuy had pioneer 10's for 50 bux each (500 watts peak power, 250 rms) and i want 2 

what amp would i need to power them? i was thinkin a 2 channel 1200 watt amp.


i aint gonna lie i dont know shit about amps or subs.


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

and sears has only jensen amps


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

two 10's


and one of these


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sleepy526_@Jul 1 2005, 05:54 PM
> *two 10's
> and one of these
> [snapback]3351945[/snapback]​*


from experience, those subs are badass, idk bout the amp though, you can get those subs for about 25 bux a piece online, i'll look for the link to wherever i found em.


----------



## Caprice on Hubcaps (Nov 1, 2004)

oh fo sho


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

so theyll be good even tho there 500 peak power 250 rms?

what about the walmart SPL 500's 500 peak power and 250 rms.


and then for an amp i can used watever amp like a pioneer? 

but how much amp do i need?


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sleepy526_@Jul 1 2005, 06:42 PM
> *so theyll be good even tho there 500 peak power 250 rms?
> 
> what about the walmart SPL 500's 500 peak power and 250 rms.
> ...


i'd stick to the jensen's, for the price, they are decent, basically junk in most people's opinions, but i think they are better than most the crap i've heard out there, definately better than sony.


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

but what kind of amp would i need for those


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sleepy526_@Jul 2 2005, 12:14 AM
> *but what kind of amp would i need for those
> [snapback]3353104[/snapback]​*


something that delievers between 300-400 rms at 2 ohm bridged, or 150-200 rms x 2 at 4 ohm


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

ok will do .


and when im cruisin is it gonna bump good or no?


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sleepy526_@Jul 2 2005, 02:28 AM
> *ok will do .
> and when im cruisin is it gonna bump good or no?
> [snapback]3353404[/snapback]​*


depends on how well you build the box, placement of the box, ect.

they bumped pretty good when they were getting 250rms each in the trunk of a 01 mustang gt, you felt the bass through the seats, and couldn't see out the mirrors.


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

well i found a box at work and i took it cuz it was just there. 

all it needs is new carper and the connetors.

i think its plywood or sumthing its about an inch thick.

the dimensions are 1x2.5x1. and its unported

its homeade i think


----------



## Caprice on Hubcaps (Nov 1, 2004)

i know how to make fiberglass boxes they pretty cool


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Caprice on Wirez_@Jul 2 2005, 01:57 PM
> *i know how to make fiberglass boxes they pretty cool
> [snapback]3354730[/snapback]​*


:uh: go back to off topic 16 year old punk.


----------



## Caprice on Hubcaps (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jul 2 2005, 02:28 PM
> *:uh: go back to off topic 16 year old punk.
> [snapback]3354814[/snapback]​*


hahah you dontn got room to tlak shit to me bitch hahaha


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Caprice on Wirez_@Jul 2 2005, 04:45 PM
> *hahah you dontn got room to tlak shit to me bitch hahaha
> [snapback]3354887[/snapback]​*


Exactly what I was thinking...


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jul 2 2005, 02:47 PM
> *Exactly what I was thinking...
> [snapback]3354895[/snapback]​*


not that what you think really matters anymore


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jul 2 2005, 05:23 PM
> *not that what you think really matters anymore
> [snapback]3354997[/snapback]​*


To YOU perhaps...


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

is it normal for the battery to die ( it cranks but then it wont ) with the radio on for like 30 minutes or 45?


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

i was thinkin of installin 2 batterys.

would that be a good idea?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sleepy526_@Jul 3 2005, 12:46 AM
> *is it normal for the battery to die ( it cranks but then it wont ) with the radio on for like 30 minutes or 45?
> [snapback]3356076[/snapback]​*


You have a very crappy battery my friend, replace that bish with a GOOD one...


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sleepy526_@Jul 3 2005, 12:47 AM
> *i was thinkin of installin 2 batterys.
> 
> would that be a good idea?
> [snapback]3356083[/snapback]​*


Second batteries are always a good idea...


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jul 2 2005, 03:42 PM
> *To YOU perhaps...
> [snapback]3355041[/snapback]​*


:uh:


----------

